# Jason Momoa and Lisa Bonet spotted outside of their hotel in Rome - September 27,2015 (16x)



## Mandalorianer (28 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## MichelleRenee (28 Sep. 2015)

Thanks for Jason! :thumbup:


----------



## RKCErika (3 Okt. 2015)

Thanks for Jason!


----------

